# Leave & cargo bonus systems



## Weyport

The crews of today's aggregate dredgers mostly work three weeks on and three weeks off. Back in the 60's I had two weeks annual leave with some additional time off as South Coast ships worked a 'working', 'short' and 'long' weekend in turn. I don't recall ever being paid a Cargo Bonus but understand some companies did pay them. QUESTION: What leave systems did others work and what, if any cargo / other bonuses were paid in years gone by? UPDATE: Thanks to all who have helped with the industry's history I'm commissioned to write..just passed the 50,000 word mark with plenty still to do. Take care out there. Paul


----------



## booma

British dredging I:E the Bow ships worked on a 10 day on 10 day off System until they merged with Southcoast Shipping. The crew were made to sign to the 3 week on - off and for less wages.


----------

